# Any olcott updates?



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im thinking about going up next weekend... Is it worth my time? Any info would be helpful and appreciated. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Try this Bigsteel....it gets updated every Friday.

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/39271.html

Good luck up there...


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

thx for the link cheez, i'm heading up the first wkend of nov, checked out the maps on there of the lower niagara. gonna have to try it while were in the neighborhood, very informative web site thx again JON


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's another link. Adds a little local flavor and some great links.

http://www.outdoorsniagara.com/bill_hilts_fish_locator.htm


----------



## bigsteel26 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links guys!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Hotel is booked for us. we'll be in the harbor at 18 mile creek casting cranks for salmon saturday, sunday, and monday. Good luck to all


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Fished w a good friend of mine who is a local. Fished about half a mile up the creek from the launch this morning. Landed 5 lost at least as many more. All on fresh skein under bobber. Largest was 36 in female 19 lbs. def an early bite then a noon time bite then an early evening bite. Lots of kings in the creek. Lots of weeds too. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

ill be there in two weeks !!! cant wait


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Thinking about heading up towards the end of the month and do some river fishing. Hoping we continue to get some rain. 

Phate will you be wading the river?


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Good load today. 9 for 14. Fun fishing, sad to say there half the fish they are in the open water in July and August. Cant wait for next season.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

yes. we wade the river and might try the dam. this will be my second year. used to go to alpena michigan. olcott is better in my opinion


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Phate,

I'm still debating on heading up there. Been going for the past two years but this year is tough due to the lake of rain I don't want to get up there and it be a bust. Long drive from ohio. If I go up I normally fish up from the dam a little ways but wade the river. It definitely is some great fishing. If I go I will be there the week of the 27th.


----------

